# libpoppler.so.13: cannot open shared object file:[solved]

## Simonheld

Hallo,

bei benutzung von kile (pdflatex) geht nach letztem "emerge -uND world" gar nichts mehr. 

```

/usr/bin/pdflatex: error while loading shared libraries: libpoppler.so.13: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

anscheinend sucht pdflatex nach einer älteren version von libpoppler (was auch immer das ist ...)

```

...... # ls /usr/lib/libpoppler.so

libpoppler.so         libpoppler.so.19      libpoppler.so.19.0.0

```

a) warum ? 

b) was tun ? 

Viele Grüße

UPDATE:

habe mir vorübergehend mit 

```

ln -s  /usr/lib/libpoppler.so.19 /usr/lib/libpoppler.so.13

```

geholfen, aber ich denke das sollte nicht die Lösung sein ....

UPDATE2 : 

Das hilft auch nichts ... kile meldet 

```

[PDFLaTeX] finished abruptly

```

Last edited by Simonheld on Tue May 15, 2012 12:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> UPDATE:
> 
> habe mir vorübergehend mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mach den symlink wieder weg:

```
rm /usr/lib/libpoppler.so.13
```

So etwas ist NIE eine Lösung und bereitet mehr Probleme.

Erster Lösungsversuch (nach Entfernen des Symlinks, ansonsten findet revdep-rebuild die Abhängigkeit natürlich):

```
revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## Simonheld

da hätt ich eigentlich auch drauf kommen können  :Very Happy: 

Vielen Dank !

----------

## Josef.95

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> da hätt ich eigentlich auch drauf kommen können  

 

Jo, zumal bei app-text/poppler auch eine deutliche Postinstall-Message drauf hinweist  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  * After upgrading app-text/poppler you may need to reinstall packages
> 
>  * linking to it. If you're not a portage-2.2_rc user, you're advised
> 
>  * to run revdep-rebuild

 

----------

